# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Baby Dead Daddy!

## tammyy2j

Rumours are rife that while both Justin and Warren will perish in a fire at the Loft caused by Louise and Claire they will leave something behind in the form of an unborn baby but who is carrying their sprog? Is it Sasha who is completely besotted with Warren even though he dumps her or will it be Hannah who Justin finally manages to bag.

Warren's ex fiance Louise vanished pregnant by him and Justin already has fathered the never seen or heard of Charlie Dean

----------

lizann (14-05-2009), sykegirl1 (20-04-2009)

----------


## lizann

Justin doesnt die only Warren dies 

I hope Sasha isnt pregnant - I really hate the character of Sasha 

I like to see Hannah leave with Justin they are a great couple so i hope Hannah is pregnant

----------


## moonstorm

Spam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

